# MyLink doesn't detect my USB key at startup but works fine afterwards



## blackonblack (Feb 22, 2013)

Mine does not have that problem.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I looked into this issue today. I had 4 different USB flash drives and none worked if plugged in into the USB port before putting the key in contact.

Once MyLink is on and I plugin a USB key it gets detected right away and it starts playing music from it and never have any issues until I turn off the car completely. What is weird is that when I turn off the car and turn it back on after a few seconds, it detects the USB key right way. The problem occurs when the car stays off for at least 2-3 minutes.

I am waiting on an answer from my dealer.


----------



## Atinnon (Mar 18, 2013)

Sounds like its a Mylink thing because mine will to it from time to time. i dont USB much just mainly to charge my phone.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Does anyone know if we can upgrade the firmware of MyLink through USB?


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

gt_cristian said:


> Does anyone know if we can upgrade the firmware of MyLink through USB?


I believe so, I saw that option when playing through my radio functions


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Today, MyLink stopped detecting all USB devices. I will contact my dealer tomorrow and make an appointement to get this fixed. Does anyone know how easy it is to replace the USB module? I think it just plugs into the middle console, so it should be easily replaceble.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello gt_cristian,

I'm sorry to hear you are having an issue with your MyLink detecting USB devices. I saw that you mentioned contacting your dealership, have you set up an appointment about this concern yet?

Evan A. (assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey Cristian is it like a system boot issue?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

I have noticed that sometimes if I don't quit the ap on my phone, it won't detect it once I re-enter the car and start it. So I usually stop the ap on the phone before shutting the car off. It's worked fine after that.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Did you get this resolved? Mine has quit detecting my USB drive as well.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> Did you get this resolved? Mine has quit detecting my USB drive as well.


reset radio to factory settings unpair Bluetooth and reboot phone.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

MilTownSHO, 

If you are still having this concern after you have preformed the suggestion from Merc6, please let us know. We can reach out to our infotainment team for you. They can be reach at 855-478-7767. You can private message your name, VIN, and phone number. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> reset radio to factory settings unpair Bluetooth and reboot phone.


How would that have done anything? It was not a problem with my phone, it was with a USB stick.

I figured out the problem regardless. Apparently MyLink will not read drives formatted to exFAT. 

I have Windows 8 and Fat32 is no longer an option when formatting. I downloaded an external program to format the drive to Fat32 instead and it works fine now.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> How would that have done anything? It was not a problem with my phone, it was with a USB stick.
> 
> I figured out the problem regardless. Apparently MyLink will not read drives formatted to exFAT.
> 
> I have Windows 8 and Fat32 is no longer an option when formatting. I downloaded an external program to format the drive to Fat32 instead and it works fine now.


Missed the USB DRIVE part, my bad. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

